# The old model Cannondale Synapse sucks?



## drightjustin

The old, i mean, not 2014 model, since Cannondale claimed that they completely redesigned the 2014 synapse
I am considering buying a synapse carbon, but I notice that some people say that synapse is not even as comfortable as super six, except it got a higher head tube which increased the air resistance.
And also I noticed that more used synapse than used ssix on eBay, does it indicate a lot of people just don't satisfied with the old model synapse?
This will be my first road bike so I am worried about it.
Actually I have tried an aluminum synapse and I feel fine but I haven't tried super six. However because I m a beginner in road biking, I just don't know if I can trust my own judgement.


----------



## 9W9W

The only difference you'll feel is based entirely on your perception. The truth is that at this level Cdale, Look, Spesh, Trek, Felt, Focus all bikes are top notch. Their marketing departments ensure that each year brings radical changes for the better, making last years owners feel like they need a new iteration of the same thing few years in. I'm sure you know this, I know this, but still the desire to have the greatest and latest is pretty strong.

If you can save money by buying last years model, do it! This is your first bike and chances are in a few years if you stick with it you'll get an itch to upgrade to something with fancy disc brakes, a stiffer frame or the hottest newest paint scheme. Think of money you save now, as a prepayment or discount on your next ride. 

Now to your points:

Last year's Synapse does not suck. Last year's Synapse = today's deal. Make sure that if you are buying last year's model, the dealer is offering you a discount. 

There are probably more Synapses on eBay because it's a friendlier beginner bike to ride. Some people buy the newest road toys and then end up using them as clothes hangers. Someone is purchasing a supersix is more likely to keep it active in his stable.

I see the new 2014 has incorporated rubbery bits in the frame. You can sleep easy knowing that the single biggest impact on ride quality for you will be the width and inflation of your tires. A 25mm tire at 95PSI will have a Cadillac like ride compared to a 23mm tire inflated to 120PSI. I'm not sure how big of a guy you are, but a decent set of wheels will also transform how your bike feels and rides. How a bike handles is dictated by the angles of the tubes that make up its frame, and not all those rubbery bits and tech innovations.


----------



## Hooben

If you are wondering if the Synapse sucks, and if your friends say the same... I wouldn't buy it. There's nothing like a bike that is not ridden because everyone says it's no good. Buy yourself a bike that everyone will drool over. I myself am a big huge fan of the CAAD series, but that's just me.


----------



## JCavilia

Hooben said:


> If you are wondering if the Synapse sucks, and if your friends say the same... I wouldn't buy it. *There's nothing like a bike that is not ridden because everyone says it's no good.* Buy yourself a bike that everyone will drool over. I myself am a big huge fan of the CAAD series, but that's just me.


What does that mean? You wouldn't ride a bike that feels good to you, because other people say they don't like it?


----------



## Zombie John

I've always heard good things about the old Synapses...?


----------



## 9W9W

JCavilia said:


> What does that mean? You wouldn't ride a bike that feels good to you, because other people say they don't like it?


I think he means if the purchase is forced, you will always look upon this bike propped up against a wall in your garage/house with disdain, and not take it out as often as you would one which you lust after.


----------



## Zombie John

drightjustin said:


> The old, i mean, not 2014 model, since Cannondale claimed that they completely redesigned the 2014 synapse
> I am considering buying a synapse carbon, but I notice that some people say that synapse is not even as comfortable as super six, except it got a higher head tube which increased the air resistance.
> And also I noticed that more used synapse than used ssix on eBay, does it indicate a lot of people just don't satisfied with the old model synapse?
> This will be my first road bike so I am worried about it.
> Actually I have tried an aluminum synapse and I feel fine but I haven't tried super six. However because I m a beginner in road biking, I just don't know if I can trust my own judgement.


My first bike was/is a 2011 Synapse Carbon 6 Apex. I love the bike. I've done a couple centuries on it now and put in over 2500 miles on it.

It's my buddy.


----------



## ph0enix

I haven't spent any significant amount of time riding a Synapse but I did take one for a quick spin once (2011 model) and it was far more comfortable than the Supersix. In fact, it was probably the most comfortable road bike I've ever sat on.

...and yes, trust your own judgement. It doesn't matter that everyone on the Internet loves the Synapse if the bike doesn't feel right under you. I realize that it's difficult to know what you're looking for in a bike when you're first starting out so you can either get a cheap beater bike to begin with or consider the possibility of getting a different one a couple/few seasons down the road.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Perhaps those who say the Synapse sucks mean to say the bike is not meant for their own personnal use/tastes. If you want the lightest, stiffest, raciest bike possible, the Synapse is not the bike for you and in that case, yes, a SuperSix is a better choice (or a CAAD). But if you want a bike just to ride for the pleasure of riding, that can go for short easy rides to the longest hard rides without beating you up whatever the kind of road you ride on while still being able to go fast and get you a great training, a Synapse is one of the top picks. The old Synapse was a very versatile bike, one of the best do-it-all. Of course the new one should be better, it basically takes the old Synapse goals/qualities but, as any products, when it gets updated, it's to make it better. So the new one lost some weight, they fine tuned the geometry and improve it's confort and efficiency. So if you have a big budget, the new Synapse would be a good choice, but if your budget is tighter, the old Synapse didn't suddenly became a crappy bike, it's as good as it was and is a good value, especially now that the new one is here, the old ones will probably see their prices dropped. Some people like to have the latest all the time (like me! ) so that explains that the old Synapse are now more common on ebay than before the 2014 were introduced.

I'm not sure how the whole Synapse line will go for 2014. The new design Carbon Hi-Mod is the high-end range, so prices are higher. There are also new Alloy Synapses but I'm not sure if they're just the old ones updated or if they're redesigns too. There are Alloy models with disc brakes so these must be completely or partially redesigned, but they might keep the old design around to hit lower price points.

It's all good to hear what knowledgable people, friends have to say, but you're getting a bike to ride it yourself, not for them so buy what feels good for you and remember that they may not have the same needs and criterias as to what makes a good bike and one that sucks.


----------



## drightjustin

Dan Gerous said:


> Perhaps those who say the Synapse sucks mean to say the bike is not meant for their own personnal use/tastes. If you want the lightest, stiffest, raciest bike possible, the Synapse is not the bike for you and in that case, yes, a SuperSix is a better choice (or a CAAD). But if you want a bike just to ride for the pleasure of riding, that can go for short easy rides to the longest hard rides without beating you up whatever the kind of road you ride on while still being able to go fast and get you a great training, a Synapse is one of the top picks. The old Synapse was a very versatile bike, one of the best do-it-all. Of course the new one should be better, it basically takes the old Synapse goals/qualities but, as any products, when it gets updated, it's to make it better. So the new one lost some weight, they fine tuned the geometry and improve it's confort and efficiency. So if you have a big budget, the new Synapse would be a good choice, but if your budget is tighter, the old Synapse didn't suddenly became a crappy bike, it's as good as it was and is a good value, especially now that the new one is here, the old ones will probably see their prices dropped. Some people like to have the latest all the time (like me! ) so that explains that the old Synapse are now more common on ebay than before the 2014 were introduced.I'm not sure how the whole Synapse line will go for 2014. The new design Carbon Hi-Mod is the high-end range, so prices are higher. There are also new Alloy Synapses but I'm not sure if they're just the old ones updated or if they're redesigns too. There are Alloy models with disc brakes so these must be completely or partially redesigned, but they might keep the old design around to hit lower price points.It's all good to hear what knowledgable people, friends have to say, but you're getting a bike to ride it yourself, not for them so buy what feels good for you and remember that they may not have the same needs and criterias as to what makes a good bike and one that sucks.


ThanksActually i can get a used synapse carbon 105 2013 for 1300USD, I think this gonna be a great deal, because the bike is under really low mileage and looks newI just want a great everyday bike that I can ride for commuting.


----------



## drightjustin

9W9W said:


> The only difference you'll feel is based entirely on your perception. The truth is that at this level Cdale, Look, Spesh, Trek, Felt, Focus all bikes are top notch. Their marketing departments ensure that each year brings radical changes for the better, making last years owners feel like they need a new iteration of the same thing few years in. I'm sure you know this, I know this, but still the desire to have the greatest and latest is pretty strong.
> 
> If you can save money by buying last years model, do it! This is your first bike and chances are in a few years if you stick with it you'll get an itch to upgrade to something with fancy disc brakes, a stiffer frame or the hottest newest paint scheme. Think of money you save now, as a prepayment or discount on your next ride.
> 
> Now to your points:
> 
> Last year's Synapse does not suck. Last year's Synapse = today's deal. Make sure that if you are buying last year's model, the dealer is offering you a discount.
> 
> There are probably more Synapses on eBay because it's a friendlier beginner bike to ride. Some people buy the newest road toys and then end up using them as clothes hangers. Someone is purchasing a supersix is more likely to keep it active in his stable.
> 
> I see the new 2014 has incorporated rubbery bits in the frame. You can sleep easy knowing that the single biggest impact on ride quality for you will be the width and inflation of your tires. A 25mm tire at 95PSI will have a Cadillac like ride compared to a 23mm tire inflated to 120PSI. I'm not sure how big of a guy you are, but a decent set of wheels will also transform how your bike feels and rides. How a bike handles is dictated by the angles of the tubes that make up its frame, and not all those rubbery bits and tech innovations.


The local dealer is actually unwilling to give me any significant discount, even if I have purchased a 4500USD mountain bike here, they still give me only 5%, Really disappointing . Luckily, I am able to get a used 2013 synapse carbon 105 for 1300USD on Ebay, I believe this is a good deal


----------



## JCavilia

9W9W said:


> I think he means if the purchase is forced, you will always look upon this bike propped up against a wall in your garage/house with disdain, and not take it out as often as you would one which you lust after.


Ah, I guess that's why I don't get it, since I've never felt anything that I'd describe as "lust" or "disdain" for a bike. If I like the way it rides, I ride it. I'm not sure your interpretation is correct, anyway, since he seemed to be focused more on the attitudes of other people, a notion even more foreign to me.

But, to each his own. My attitude toward these things is certainly not the only valid one.


----------



## Ruby13

I have a 2011 Synapse that started as a carbon 6 but much upgrading on this fine frame has put it I feel on a par with a Synapse 3. I have almost 6,000 miles on it and it is a joy to ride. With that said, I have two homes as I go south to Florida for the winter and am looking at keeping the '11 Synapse in Florida and looking at the '14 Synapse Hi mod force 22 model when out it pricing if right and the wife gets on board. My opinion is you can't go wrong with an older model or new if this frame is the style of riding you are looking for which is more comfort and distance and not racing.


----------



## ph0enix

drightjustin said:


> The local dealer is actually unwilling to give me any significant discount, even if I have purchased a 4500USD mountain bike here, they still give me only 5%, Really disappointing . Luckily, I am able to get a used 2013 synapse carbon 105 for 1300USD on Ebay, I believe this is a good deal


UGH! Be careful buying a bike on eBay. There are tons of scammers out there. Certainly be skeptical of advertised low mileage. It's not something that can be verified.


----------



## mik_git

these are my thoughts, so take them for what they are, opinion from a new road rider.
I got my 2012 synapse carbon 3 mid last year, it was my first road bike having been a mtber for many years, but not much of a cyclist for a good long while, so pretty out of shape and not very flexable. It was a good bike and very comfortable to ride with the upright position and the whole SAVE thing going on.
Today I had my first ride on my Cervelo R3, short ride (ha one of my long rides from the start of the year) to squeeze in between the bad weather, so Have only ridden for about an hour and still need some tweeking to the setup. So I'll do a little comparison to point some things out that I discovered.

I think if you are riding on flat to rolling hills, you could pretty much ride the synapse forever, it just cruises along. On smooth tarmac is is very comfortable but on coarse tarmac you get a lot of road buzz. The R3 seems even smoother on the smooth tarmac and less buzz on the coarse stuff (same wheels and tyres, and 100psi). If you hit a small undulation in the road (like an old filled in pothole or a depresion) the synapse seems to bounce through with some spring, the R3 just soaked it up... but rough tarmac like a real chopped up surface, the synapse just rolls over it, the R3 is like a jackhammer through the seat.

Climbing they both do really well, but if it gets a bit steeper the Synapse says, yeah, so what, spin it out. You only want to stand up when you really really have to and even then its not a fun experience. The R3 just begs you to get out of the seat and hammer up, you don't even think about it, you just do it (may not be the best thing i can see myself exploding to bits, where the 'dale you just ride over the hill no worries).
Also riding the drops, I just could not do this with the synapse, it was so uncomfortable and felt so wrong and it was 1 hand down, then the next and straight into wonky handling... the R3, i can just go there without thought and it feels fine...well apart from kneeing myself in the ...ample mid region...

Descending, OK now others may have completely different opinions here, but the Synapse is truly the most terrifying bike I have ever ridden when it comes to heading downwards. Now I used to race DH many years ago and didn't think twice about doing 60-70km/h on the dirt even on a full rigid. 20 years later I am an awful lot slower and more timid. But really I can not descend on this thing. 1st ride on the R3 and it feels fine, didn't do any big descents, but the ones that I normally do that have be braking the whole way, on the R3 was just cruising along, no brakes, much happier.

I think the Synapse is a very good comfortable all day ride and if it hadn't broken I'd still be riding it for the next couple of years. But I was at the point where I was investigating what I could do to make it handle better, don't know what I was going to do but as it turned out a new bike was on the cards.

Don't know if that helps at all and probably comes off bagging the bike which isn't really what I mean, just that I think (so far) that my R3 is better.


----------



## M60

I've got a 2011 Synapse Carbon 5 with 10,500+ miles on it. other than routine maintenance and reolacement tires, tubes, cassette and bottom bracket bearings which are wear items, the bike has performed flawlessly.


----------



## unnamedny

I have 2011 Synapse Carbon 5. The only thing that sucks about this bike is the seat post saddle adjustment clamp. It's a pain in the ass to pivot it up or down.


----------



## Bob Ross

mik_git said:


> Also riding the drops, I just could not do this with the synapse, it was so uncomfortable and felt so wrong and it was 1 hand down, then the next and straight into wonky handling... ...[snip]... Descending, OK now others may have completely different opinions here, but the Synapse is truly the most terrifying bike I have ever ridden when it comes to heading downwards.


Sounds like your Synapse doesn't fit you.


----------



## Shinjukan

Bob Ross said:


> Sounds like your Synapse doesn't fit you.


+1. I ride my Synapse on the drops especially when the situation dictates. I'd get pretty much zoned-in and I will realize about 5 miles later that I'm still on the drops. It's that comfortable to me.


----------



## mik_git

yeah wel could have been, they spent a bit of time fitting me, and apart from the DH feel, it was very comfortable for hours at a time, I could have maybe gone a little shorter stem. When I say the R3 is more comfortable, that is a relative term, I don't really feel comfortable in the drops at any time, I just prefer to sit on the hoods all ride long. nd the bend in the bar was horrible for my wrist on the dale.
But its all moot point, the cannondale broke, hence the R3.


----------



## davist

I went into the dealer looking to buy a leftover '12 Synapse (aluminum 105 level). I didn't like the fit, and it seemed to be much heavier (?I have no idea, just picked it up vs the CAAD) than than the CAAD 10 105 I ended up with. If it fits you, I think that's the key. I ended up being more flexible than I thought I guess. I didn't like the proprietary seat post thing however..

Our club has several people with Synapses, Roubaix, Domane, etc. 9w9w is 100% correct about all the competitive makers bikes being very good at this level. Like shoes though, see what fits you and go from there.


----------

